#  > Faadoo Engineers Would Read This First >  > BTech News & Tech Updates >  >  Reference Books for IES examinations

## malmsey

If you are civil engineering students I have uploaded list of Reference Books for IES examinations. Download and learn more from the uploaded pdf. I hope you will find it helpful.





  Similar Threads: GATE ECE - list of Reference books Reference Books PSU reference books for CS branch Reference Books or Textbooks Reference books for GATE EE.

----------


## faadoo-sdfgdfgf

Thank you for sharing IES exam ( Civil Engineering) reference books which will help to prepare for exams. Thank you!

----------

